# Let's play name that color!



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I think this little rex guy is champagne, but I don't really know. Any guesses? He's definitely not as orange as my beige girl.

His fur also gets darker on the butt and face, and he has a lighter underbelly.

The color in the third photo is the most true.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

This is where i go to find out my colors of my boys LoL this is the non agouti colors link but she has lots of links for colors. 

http://www.spoiledratten.com/breedingrats4.html

if i were to guess I would say he is a mocha or a mink


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

what a nice helpful site.  thinking my new baby might be a standard beige then, because of her dark ruby eyes. your rex boy though, seems a little light to be mocha to me, but it's hard to tell with all that crazy hair! lol. i'd say maybe beige to mocha? it's so tricky! gah!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, your girl's a beige. She's the same color as my Butts. I love that color!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Here are two more photos, up close. I've looked at a lot of the sites that list colors, and he doesn't look like any of them.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah that's wierd. he gets darker over his face and rump. still, he seems beigey, with those dark ruby eyes and lighter undercoat. maybe a fawn color? they seem to be pretty much the same, although fawn is a little darker? his fading is what confuses me though. ah well.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, he's a beigey-type color, but definitely not standard beige. He's greyer, and that fading is really odd. I'd take a pic of him side-by-side with my beige girl, but he's in quarantine until his myco infection gets under control.

The fawn seems too orangey... but it's hard to tell. I wish someone experienced could chime in.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

His color is going to continue to change for a while. You'll need to wait until he moults before you can be entirely sure. They can change quite a bit after moulting. Do you know what colors his parents carried? That might help pinpoint it.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Um also if this helps any i got this site... http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

I found it very helpful.. along with that first link ((from the beging of this thread)). I think it has a little more colors and pattern than the other one though.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Um also if this helps any i got this site... http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

I found it very helpful.. along with that first link ((from the beging of this thread)). I think it has a little more colors and pattern than the other one though.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Blue point siamese?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Rodere said:


> His color is going to continue to change for a while. You'll need to wait until he moults before you can be entirely sure. They can change quite a bit after moulting. Do you know what colors his parents carried? That might help pinpoint it.


Hmm, I didn't realize that the fur could change much. I also didn't realize that there was a big moult from baby to adult hair, which would explain why one of my boyfriend's boys went from having soft baby hair to coarse man-hair practically overnight...

I also have no idea what his parents looked like, because I found this little darling in a feeder bin. Some snake was denied a fancy feast! The local feeder-breeder around here has gotten his hands on some unusual markings & colors. (The big Himi boy came from the same place.)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The rex coat and being soo young make it very difficult to figure out what your baby is. My guess is beige, definitely not champagne as they have pink eyes, and mink is a big no as well. Mink is very brown.

I think you'll have to wait til he molts and then we can try again. 
Cute as the Dickens? Is that a colour?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I really don't think he's a beige, unless the rex hair is throwing me off. He just looks nothing like the older girl.

Also, his eyes are pink. They're slightly darker than the Himi's eyes, but not as dark as my ruby-eyed girl. Maybe he's a beige with pink-eye dilution? Is that even possible?

He'll probably moult in a few weeks, so we'll see then. And he *is* such a cutie... he's just started running on the wheel, and he's even started sleeping in there.... I'll post some cute sleeping photos eventually. I'm so glad I found him!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe is some of your photos he looks floof and tailess like a hamster XD He's so cute!

Definately CUTER than a hamster though >_>


----------



## LiLmissJ_01 (Apr 25, 2007)

He is my lil girl Chanel's twin....shes the same coloring....light beigy color with ruby eyes and the same curly coat. My lil girl has a white belly. I cant wait till she gets older to see how much cuter she'll get.

*looking closer my girl is a very light beige compared to ur boy, but same coat and eyes as ur boy's.

Jenn


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

With the darker rump and head he kinda looks like he's going Siamese to me... Can we just denote 'fluffers' as a color?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, I think the predictions of Siamese are right on. I just read a bunch of old threads on Goosemoose, and someone said that the Himis start out white, with slight shading, and the Siams start out a slightly shaded beige, and then lighten everywhere except the points. He's probably not going to be a spectacular Siamese, but on that rex fur it'll be darn cute!


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Rodere said:


> His color is going to continue to change for a while. You'll need to wait until he moults before you can be entirely sure. They can change quite a bit after moulting. Do you know what colors his parents carried? That might help pinpoint it.


Do all rexes molt? At around what age does this usually happen?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

from http://www.afrma.org/rexrat.htm

_Most Rex babies start out with wonderful curly sheep-like coats. When they moult into their first adult coat at 6â€“7 weeks, however, their curl almost disappears. Instead of curl, they have kind of wavy hair.

For females and most males, this is about it. Though the coat may thicken/ tighten and then thin again, most Rex rats never regain their original â€œpermedâ€ appearance. For the rare male, however, this is not true. Once in a while you will get one that does regain that lush curly coat. Few and far between, these big males are really something to see.

Male or female, wavy or permed, all Rex coats have the unfortunate tendency to thin as they age. Often by the time they are 18 months old, their coat is very thin and patches are bald._


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Huh. That's informative. Thank you!


----------

